# UK VISITOR



## MOJO (Jan 30, 2018)

We plan to use our ten year visa to tour the USA many times.Thought a RV to purchase was the way to go but if they mostly use campsites then a trailer looks good.We will have a car to explore.Can trailers use Walmart and wild camping also ?
What do you think .


----------

